# Ten stocks for the next 10 years.



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

The latest MoneySense issue picked 10 stocks to buy and hold for the next 10 years. Their holdings are: Boeing, Cemex, Ebay, Fairfax Financial, Leucadia National, JNJ, Microsoft, Service Corp, Transcanada, and Walmart.

Most of these, other than JNJ and TRP, wouldn't be my ten year picks. For one thing, I find the MoneySense portfolio to be too heavy towards US stocks. So would anyone be willing to provide your own choices of 10 stocks to hold for ten years?


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

How About 7:

TD Bank
Procter & Gamble
Walgreen or CVS
CP Rail
Canadian Oil Sands 
General Electric
Rogers Communications


----------



## Kinny (Apr 3, 2009)

My picks:

TD (any big Canadian banks seems good...e.g. BNS, RBC...)
CNR over CP
COS.UN.TO (however, holding an income trust in a non-registered account can make filing your taxes a headache!?!?!?)
TRP.TO (Pipeline = constant stream of money).


----------



## FinancialJungle (Apr 22, 2009)

Exxon Mobile
United Tech
Johnson and Johnson
Novartis
McDonald's
Coke
CNR
Shaws Cable
A big Canadian bank
COS.un


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

My list wouldn't include a single bank.


----------



## moneymusing (Apr 3, 2009)

canadianbanks said:


> My list wouldn't include a single bank.


I lol'd at the irony


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Spidey said:


> The latest MoneySense issue picked 10 stocks to buy and hold for the next 10 years. Their holdings are: Boeing, Cemex, Ebay, Fairfax Financial, Leucadia National, JNJ, Microsoft, Service Corp, Transcanada, and Walmart.
> 
> Most of these, other than JNJ and TRP, wouldn't be my ten year picks. For one thing, I find the MoneySense portfolio to be too heavy towards US stocks. So would anyone be willing to provide your own choices of 10 stocks to hold for ten years?


I'm surprised nobody has picked this one yet, but being a big Buffett fan, Berkshire Hathaway (BRK.B) is my only pick for the next ten years.


----------



## whitegoodman (Apr 22, 2009)

For the next 10 yrs. (10)

TRP, IPL.UN, RY, ECA, JNJ, MSFT, XOM, UL, SI, MCD

wg


----------



## Max (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm with you on BRK.B, but what happens when Buffet "retires". If the succession plan sounds like it will keep the business philosophy alive, then I think BRK is a great buy right now.


----------



## bpither (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm sticking to Canada ... for income (read dividends and the Fed/BC tax credit therein).
TD,RY,BNS,CNR,ENB,TRP,MRU,PWF,FTS,ECA

The banks are going to _earn_ their way out - just like in the eighties and nineties when they were hugely exposed to Latin American debt/Olympia and York collapse. Yields were high then too ... National was the only bank to suspend/cut their dividend ... twice. From what I read it was worse for our banks than now, although the debt load of the average family is of course higher. The question is how many will actually default? Despite how some may beg to differ I was hearing a LOT more scare stories about dividend cuts, etc back in February than now. Hmmm ... I should have bought more!

CNR is a well diversified _north_ american railway.

ENB and TRP: The price of oil/natural gas may go up and down but the rent goes on forever

MRU is back east and has a large portion of the low end grocery sector. They're loaded with cash.

PWF. OK maybe the parent is better (POW) ... and it is the largest shareholder of TOTAL oil through their subsidiary.

FTS: diversified NFLD company, owns Terasen gas in BC. raised their dividend every year for the past 36

ECA: well managed, pipelines,oil and natural gas

See how many of the above raised their dividend in the spring! If they can do that in this climate it bodes well for the future.


----------



## msimms (Apr 17, 2009)

Max said:


> I'm with you on BRK.B, but what happens when Buffet "retires". If the succession plan sounds like it will keep the business philosophy alive, then I think BRK is a great buy right now.


Back in the early 90's Buffett had no problem putting BRK on autopilot while he dealt with the Solomon Brothers fiasco. He came back to BRK a year later and it was still running just fine. There's a hell of a lot of talent working under the BRK umbrella.


----------



## The_Number (Apr 3, 2009)

The latest issue of the Kiplinger's suggests the following six stocks:

Graco (GGG)
ITT (ITT)
Emerson Electric (EMR)
Precision Castparts (PCP)
CA (CA)
Automatic Data Processing (ADP)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i'd say the era of 10-year stock picks is done like dinner. Crisply charred to death.

sure, members of my family still hold some shares in RY and BMO bought by the great-grandfather nearly a century ago. I've added TD to my lot, but just because i'm thinking they're still good to go doesn't mean i don't review the entire lot many times a year. After all, the great-grandfather would have liked Nortel, too, if he'd been around in the 1980s and 1990s.

i'd take CNR over CP any day of the week. But overall what gives me pause about most of the stocks mentioned in this chat is that they're headed by old men and sometimes by very old men. Others have retired or are on the verge of retiring. Where are the Larry Pages and the Googles.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I agree with humble pie that it is tough to pick a stock for the next ten years at this time. Many stocks we pick now could have easily had the great run that we expected and the crash that comes after, all in the 10 year period.


----------



## moneygardener (Apr 3, 2009)

the era of 10-year stock picks is not dead; just like 'buy & hold' is not dead.10 year stock picks are no less wise now than they were 2,5, or 20 years ago. Investor emotion fluctuates more widely than 10 year returns.


----------



## tvomckay (Jun 26, 2009)

*Ten stocks*

The best stocks to buy and hold for 10 years are stocks that have a good track of record of paying and increasing dividends. Here are a few stocks of companies that are able to increase dividends recently.

Most Recent Dividend increases:
CN Rail up 10%
Enbridge up 12%
Fortis (Canadian Utility) up 4.2%
SNC-Lavalin up 25%
IBM up 10% 
Johnson & Johnson up 6.5%
Pepsi Co up 5.9%
Thomson Reuters up 3.7%
Colgate Palmolive up 10%

To make it 10, I will add one Canadian bank such as TD, RY or BNS


----------



## MoneySheep (Jul 1, 2009)

No one interested in insurance like SLF MFC GWO?


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

To moneygardener and others we are in a secular bear market which means we can have cyclical bull markets but not for 10 years so we have to be careful.


----------



## joyever8 (Jul 2, 2009)

One of the reasons why Warren Buffett is so rich now because he bought stocks during the 9-year bear market from 1974 to 1982. Stocks were declared dead then. Suddenly, in 1982, when everybody was still bearish about the economy, the stock market went up and up and never look back. It's a wonderful opportunity for young people who don't need money and have many decades ahead of them. Warren Buffett just wished he is 20 again.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Anyone starting out now or who have alot of cash to average in over time, now is one of the best times ever to be doing that, so you are right joyever8. I was fortunate enough to protect my money during this bear market and I am a little ahead of the market from its high. So after a break through the summer I will start easing back into the market in the fall. 

The way I see it we will probably get a cyclical bull market starting soon, but after a few years it will be back to the bear again. This is why I feel it is important to be careful when you are all in instead of starting out during a secular bear market.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

dogcom said:


> The way I see it we will probably get a cyclical bull market starting soon, but after a few years it will be back to the bear again. This is why I feel it is important to be careful when you are all in instead of starting out during a secular bear market.


Isn't a protracted bear market the best time to "start out" for someone young(ish)?
If we assume that the lows of last Nov - Mar were the bottom of this recession (or one of many similar bottoms) then I would think that's a good time for anyone to start investing.
Again, assuming he/she is able to pick long-term value companies at heavily discounted prices.
Of course, if it turns out that we'll be in a dump like this for a couple of decades to come, then it's not good for anyone.


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

Buffett wasn't just picking any stocks. He knew which companies would be profitable for decades rather than averaging down on stocks down from their highs. If you're following his strategy, I hope you're researching the underlying companies thoroughly.

I do agree with Buffett that diversification is for those who don't know what they're doing. There's always a bull market somewhere and I think the best time to start investing is as young as possible. The 10+ year investing style isn't for everyone. I prefer to rotate between sectors based on the economy and bet the farm when I'm confident enough, like today.


----------

